# TwinCat 3 unter Windows 10



## Exilim (29 Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne TwinCAT 3.1 :4020 unter Windows 10 installieren. Hat auch soweit funktioniert bis ich in den Online-Modus schalten möchte.
Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung (siehe Bild).
Weiterhin habe ich Herausgefunden das es was mit HyperV zutun haben kann, ich habe nur keine Ahnung wie ich damit umgehen muss/soll damit ich TwinCAT unter Win10 nutzen kann.

Ich hoffe der ein oder andere kann mir helfen.

Grüße


----------



## slaud (29 Juli 2017)

Im System Ordner win8settick.bat ausführen wenn das nicht geht hyper -v im windows deaktivieren!


----------



## Exilim (29 Juli 2017)

Das mit der Batch habe ich schon versucht.... hat nicht funktioniert.
Wo deaktiviere ich hyperV ?


----------



## slaud (29 Juli 2017)

ganz einfach!


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 Juli 2017)

Hast Du über MSCONFIG (Heißt bei Win 10 Systemkonfiguration versucht einzelne Kerne abzuschalten und in TC3 dann diese als isolated für die Runtime zu konfigurieren?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## Exilim (30 Juli 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Danke für die Antworten



> Hast Du über MSCONFIG (Heißt bei Win 10 Systemkonfiguration versucht einzelne Kerne abzuschalten und in TC3 dann diese als isolated für die Runtime zu konfigurieren?



Nein, habe ich nicht probiert.. Wie kann ich das machen?

Die Deaktivierung von HyperV zeigt keine Besserung... Folgende Meldung erscheint jetzt:




Unten in der Fehlerliste erscheint wieder eine Fehlermeldung bezüglich HyperV...


----------



## slaud (30 Juli 2017)

Was hast du für eine CPU?


----------



## Guga (30 Juli 2017)

Die Frage von Slaud ist sinnvoll.

Mal so eine Vermutung: TwinCAT x64 benötigt VT-x , und zwar die Intel Variante.
Ich würde jetzt vermuten das du einen komplett anderen Chipsatz hast.

Guga


----------



## Licht9885 (31 Juli 2017)

Moin die Vermutung von Guga könnte stimmen ist bei mir auch so ich habe auch kein Intel Chipsatz und bekomme es somit auch nicht zum laufen. Es gibt wohl eine Bastellösung habe ich aber bisher auch nicht zum Laufen bekommen.

bzw. Hängt dies nicht von der CPU ab, ich hab ein Intel i7, es hat mit der Netzwerkkarte zu tun weil der Ersteller wahrscheinlich auch keinen Adapter auswählen kann wenn er auf seinem PC ein EtherCat Netzwerk anlegt.

einfach mal im Geräte Manager gucken was für eine Netzwerkkarte eingetragen ist. Steht da als Netzwerkkarte realtek oder was es sonst noch gibt und nicht Intel wird es nicht funktionieren TwinCat zum Laufen zu bringen. (Aussage von Beckhoff Support)


----------



## Hack (31 Juli 2017)

Hallo,

so ein Schwachsinn. Ohne Intel-Netzwerkkarte kein EtherCAT (in Echtzeit). Aber mit der Installation von TwinCAT hat das nichts zu tun.

Ist auf dem PC eine andere Software die die VT-x nutzt? Das geht nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Exilim (31 Juli 2017)

hallo zusammen,

fragt mich nicht wie... aber es funktionier jetzt.
Ich habe HyperV wieder aktiviert und in TC die isolated CPU als default ausgewählt.

Vielen liebe Dank für die zahlreiche Hilfe!


----------



## Hack (31 Juli 2017)

Isolated Cores funktionieren fast immer. Das Problem ist nur, dass dir diese Cores jetzt in Windows fehlen.

Ich habe dein erstes Bild gerade nochmal angesehen. Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich das du in Bios Hyperthreading aktiviert hast --> Diese "simulierten" Cores funktionieren mit TwinCAT nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Exilim (1 August 2017)

Hallo Hack,

besteht die Möglichkeit die Option im BIOS zu deaktivieren? Wenn ja, was wird das für Auswirkungen haben?

Grüße


----------



## Hack (1 August 2017)

Morgen,

das Hyperthreading kann im Bios deaktiviert werden. Dann hast du nur nicht die vier physikalischen CPUs und keine "virtuellen" mehr.
Was das Performance technisch für Auswirkungen hat kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich arbeite immer ohne.

Grüße


----------



## KGU (2 August 2017)

Exilim schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ... Folgende Meldung erscheint jetzt:
> 
> ...



Sobald Hyper-V installiert ist, läuft auch der Hyperviser, egal ob du gerade eine "VM" gestartet hast oder nicht. Bitte Hyper-V deinstallieren!


----------



## KGU (2 August 2017)

Oh gerade gesehen, dass es jetzt bei dir läuft, man sollte halt immer erst alle posts lesen  Normalerweise sollte Hyper-V komplett runter!




Hack schrieb:


> Isolated Cores funktionieren fast immer. Das Problem ist nur, dass dir diese Cores jetzt in Windows fehlen.
> 
> Ich habe dein erstes Bild gerade nochmal angesehen. Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich das du in Bios Hyperthreading aktiviert hast --> Diese "simulierten" Cores funktionieren mit TwinCAT nicht.
> 
> Grüße



Das ist Blödsinn! TwinCAT kann auch auf diesen Cores aktiviert werden. Es ist nur die Frage ob es immer Sinn macht, da sie sich eben nicht immer wie "eigenständige" Kerne verhalten. Ich kenne aber min. eine Applikation wo das auch Sinn gemacht hat.


----------



## MasterOhh (2 August 2017)

Die Aktivierung von isolierten Kernen kann z.B. bei der Verwendung von diversen Antiviren- / Security Lösungen notwendig werden, die gerne mal TwinCAT in die Suppe spucken.


----------



## KGU (2 August 2017)

Isolated core ja .. ich habe mich auf  Hyperthreading bezogen, sry, das war nicht klar formuliert


----------



## oliver.tonn (13 Januar 2018)

Hallo,
ich weiß, der Thread ist schon etwas angestaubt, aber vielleicht steht ja doch nochmal einer vor dem Problem. Um die TwinCAT V3 Runtime unter Windows 10 (Keine VM) zum Laufen zu bekommen muss im BIOS vt-x aktiviert und unter den Windows Optionen Hyper-v deaktiviert sein. Außerdem muss die Batch-Datei "win8settick.bat" via Rechtsklick als Admin ausgeführt werden. Die Datei ist im Ordner TwinCAT\3.1\System zu finden. Anschließend neu booten, fertig. Core Isolation ginge allerdings auch.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet


----------



## philips0815 (14 Januar 2018)

Hallo!

Ich habe das selbe Problem.  Habe schon alles versucht wie oben beschrieben. Jedoch wenn ich die bat ausführe und neu starte friert der PC ein sobald ich in den Run Mode gehe.
Was kann ich tun?


Gesendet von meinem SM-P600 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ADS_0x1 (15 Januar 2018)

Hast du schon den Sicherheitspatch von Microsoft eingespielt (Stichwort: Spectre / Meltdown)? Wenn ja, dann ist das Verhalten nachvollziehbar, Beckhoff empfiehlt daher, den Patch nicht zu installieren, vgl. hier.


----------



## moam1 (15 Januar 2018)

Hallo,

kann den Fehler nachvollziehen blöd das selbst bei der Beckhoff Seite nichts steht. 
Bei uns in der IT wurde das Update Automatisch eingespielt und möchten das auch nicht wieder deinstallieren (wegen der Sicherheit), das heißt warten.


----------



## oliver.tonn (15 Januar 2018)

Und das betrifft auch die Lösung mit Core-Isolation?


----------



## KGU (15 Januar 2018)

Ja, noch. Es wird demnächst eine neue 4022 geben, wo die Isolated Core Lösung auch mit installierten und aktivierten Sicherheitspatch von Microsoft wieder funktioniert. Für Mixed Cores dauert es wohl noch. Es gibt aber ja einen RegisitryKey den man setzen kann, damit nur der Spectre-Patch deaktiviert wird, die anderen Patches die mit dem kumulativen Update kamen aber nicht. Das ist doch zumindest erstmal ein guter Workaround. Auf dem Engineering-Rechner kann man den Patch ja anlassen, dann kann man dort halt für eine Weile nicht mehr Simulieren. Auf einem Zielsystem sieht das ja wieder anders aus. Spectre bzw. entsprechende Schadsoftware die diesen ausnutzt muss ja auf dem Rechner selber sein. Ein Eindringen von außen über diese beiden Lücken ist ja nicht möglich. Aber ich glaube man hat ganz andere Probleme, wenn es einfach möglich ist, dass auf einem Maschinenrechner jemand einfach so Software nachinstalliert ...


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Januar 2018)

Wie sieht das Ganze bei Windows 7 64Bit aus, besteht da das Selbe Problem?


----------



## KGU (16 Januar 2018)

ja, Windows 7 und windows 10 64bit. Für Windows XP ist mir nix bekannt, dass diese Lücken noch gepatcht werden. Für 32bit existiert noch kein Patch von MS. Es könnte dort aber auch noch kommen.


----------



## philips0815 (17 Januar 2018)

Brachte es nur durch Deinstallierung des Sicherheitspatches zum laufen. Werde zunächst mal so weiterarbeiten bis ein Update von Twincat kommt.
Danke für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## Hums (4 April 2018)

Hallo in die Runde. Gibt es neue Erkenntnisse oder hat sich Beckhoff dazu mal geäußert?


----------



## KGU (4 April 2018)

Hat sich Beckhoff dazu mal geäußert ist ein witzige Frage, wenn das Problem außerhalb des Einflusses von Beckhoff liegt. Es gingen mehrere Schreiben an alle Kunden rum, von daher haben sie sich geäußert. Mit der Version 4022.16 kann der Sicherheitspatch für alle OS eingeschalten bleiben.


----------



## oliver.tonn (4 April 2018)

Als Ergänzung zu KGUs Antwort. Auch die 4022.14 läuft mit installiertem Patch, da allerdings nur mit Core-Isolation.


----------



## leoleo (17 April 2018)

In der Version 4022.16 ist problem gelöst.


----------



## oliver.tonn (17 April 2018)

leoleo schrieb:


> In der Version 4022.16 ist problem gelöst.


Das hat KGU in #29 so auch schon geschrieben. Mein Kommentar war nur als Ergänzung dazu gedacht.


----------

